# creative i-trigue 3300 volume control



## agod (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

I have lost my wired volume control.

Does anyone know how can I switch on the speaker without it? Maybe a circuit diagram?

Thanks a lot,
Agod


----------



## jarby (Jan 21, 2010)

Any idea guys ? I am in the same situation know .

Thanks !!


----------



## gimmik06 (Sep 3, 2010)

* I have the same problem although 2day i took apart amp and soldered three leads from the 8pin dim and i have it powered on and working ill be in of finding and working on volume control and bass. right now the only way to control vol. is with whatever device connected to the woofers input ill be posting a diagram in next day or so when i get everything in working order *


----------

